# Toronto to Florida...Driving... which way...



## Spencer (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello.
The family is planning to drive to Florida soon from
the Toronto area. Just wondering if anyone has any
special ways to cut down on drive time ( besides speed )


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

*Same Topic Last week*

Maybe the answer to some of your questions are in this thread, posted just last week.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Well I think the 77 route is the faster IF you have no fog or snow in the mountain sections.

Time of day matters too. I like leaving at 4 pm and driving the night to get through the congested areas.

Down through Pittsburgh staying on 79 then tking the shortcut at 19 down to 77 all the way down to 26 and then 95 and your in. 18 hours or so if there are not too many breaks.

It's 2 gas stops for the Windstar assuming filled at start.

Daytime driving might be better on 75 and there is less risk of bad weather - fog can be brutal on 77/79.

75 is almost set and forget but it IS longer and I'd suggest go 401 to Detroit and not the S of the Lake route.

Loads of things along 75 and you can get books on what to do and see along there.

I personally like getting south fast then meandering once we get past the middle states. My gauge is when I start to see grass in March I slow down and start to enjoy.


----------

